# In Detail: Audi Q3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is venturing into a new market segment: The Audi Q3 is a premium SUV in a compact-class form. It is sporty, efficient and versatile – a vehicle that is equally comfortable on or off the road. Every aspect of the Q3 showcases Audi technology – the body, the drivetrain, the chassis and the assistance and multimedia systems. Many of its solutions are straight from the luxury class.

* Full Story *


----------



## petethecanuck (Jul 11, 2011)

Great write up! Any speculation as to when North America will get it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Pete. Welcome to Fourtitude. I'm hearing not in the first generation. This segment is expected to grow quickly so I'd guess by the second gen (just like the A1) we'll see it.


----------



## etzbseder (Feb 18, 2011)

It looks like in the US the Q3 is slated for 2014. There are some interesting features including the torches in the boot and the warming cup holder. I have yet to see too much on it though.


----------



## snodialove (Nov 22, 2012)

*The Cheapest New Car*

There is no need to introduce anything about Audi, as it is already in the lists of market. Audi is entering into a whole new market with its new design for the latest cars and SUV’s The Audi Q3 is one of the great examples of Audi’s experiment on its premium, and normal standard SUV’s Audi Q3 is said to be a premium SUV concept car with aim to target average audience in the market. It looks like a sport car, and undoubtedly; it is very efficient and versatile.
The Audi Q3 is said to be perfect for those drivers who are used to stay on both on & off the road drives. From every side of the Audi Q3, you can easily judge that this car is designed as a luxury SUV for the off-road lovers, but is also can be used for the racing purpose as its design contains sporty elements on the sides. Every part of the Audi Q3 only shows the innovation of Audi, starting from the body, the drivetrain, the assistance, inner-multimedia systems and the chassis of the SUV styled Audi Q3.
The major benefit of getting an Audi Q3 is that it is very luxurious drive, and also the portable design with an ability to change the interior look of the car. Yes! It comes with customization of inner-design, and one can custom design its car for the ride.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

snodialove said:


> There is no need to introduce anything about Audi, as it is already in the lists of market. Audi is entering into a whole new market with its new design for the latest cars and SUV’s The Audi Q3 is one of the great examples of Audi’s experiment on its premium, and normal standard SUV’s Audi Q3 is said to be a premium SUV concept car with aim to target average audience in the market. It looks like a sport car, and undoubtedly; it is very efficient and versatile.
> The Audi Q3 is said to be perfect for those drivers who are used to stay on both on & off the road drives. From every side of the Audi Q3, you can easily judge that this car is designed as a luxury SUV for the off-road lovers, but is also can be used for the racing purpose as its design contains sporty elements on the sides. Every part of the Audi Q3 only shows the innovation of Audi, starting from the body, the drivetrain, the assistance, inner-multimedia systems and the chassis of the SUV styled Audi Q3.
> The major benefit of getting an Audi Q3 is that it is very luxurious drive, and also the portable design with an ability to change the interior look of the car. Yes! It comes with customization of inner-design, and one can custom design its car for the ride.


 You work for the ad agency or something? :what:


----------

